# Molly: 10 month Border-thing and a morning at the lake.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Really, really pretty morning. Kind of overcast, but nice temperatures and we beat the crowds.









Sitting on a fence.









I can not overstate how much I love this picture.









Beach is still deserted. 









Standing on a log









Derping on a log.









Happy girl.









Dog in a fire pit.









Dog on a dock.

(more)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SMILE!









Indecisive ears today. 









Watching fish.









Sitting on a rock.









Sitting on a trash can.









Clinging desperately to the backboard of a horse shoe pit.

And then we went and played ball and frisbee, and I got her a plain burger on the way home. Good morning all around for her, I think - and me!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

>


^That is awesomely impressive.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

She's so pretty and tall. You have gorgeous surroundings. Im jealous of your lack of snow!!!


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

I love those "dog eared" dog ears. :rockon:
With the way she climbs, is she an escape artist?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

d_ray said:


> She's so pretty and tall. You have gorgeous surroundings. Im jealous of your lack of snow!!!


I am so thrilled with the weather. We've got a cold day coming up and are having some rain, but man. It is SPRING. I can't wait for it to green up properly. And the 40.00 for a year pass to that park/lake is the best money I think I've ever spent. Parking is usually 5.00 a trip which isn't bad, but we've been more than 8 times since we got the pass in Feb! It's definitely going to pay for itself. Many, many times over.

I adore her legs, too. I hope 'filling out' for her doesn't do much to her build. All those legs DELIGHT me.



Ezio said:


> I love those "dog eared" dog ears. :rockon:
> With the way she climbs, is she an escape artist?


Nope! I mean she's only rarely outside without a person, and she's really 'sticky', but a lot of those pictures are more just that she's really trained to do weird things to amuse her human. I point at things and say 'on' and she jumps or climbs and stays there until she's released. Good body awareness in some of it, but also just a hobby within a hobby for me. 

Her ears are SILLY. There is no ear set. Sometimes they're up and tipped, sometimes they're both down, sometimes it's one of each. I only rarely see fully pick, but everything else? Meh, it's all fair game.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lovely photos, Beautiful dog and Stunning scenery. Where do you live with the deserted beach? Man, I would be taking advantage of that.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Inga said:


> Lovely photos, Beautiful dog and Stunning scenery. Where do you live with the deserted beach? Man, I would be taking advantage of that.


Thanks! I need to get Thud and Kylie out to it - Molly's still kind of 'Meh' about water. Once in a while it's okay but mostly she just doesn't. I'm hoping she warms up to it this summer, and especially before we do our Michigan/Lake Michigan vacation trip. 

The beach is on a lake inside a really middle of nowhere state park that gets very, very little traffic - even to the beach. There's also a LOT of lake frontage and access in other areas, just without the bathrooms/snack bar/life guards during the 'on' season. Summer weekends it gets a bit packed, but otherwise it's just dead. Fall/winter/spring it is REALLY dead. I had no idea it was there before this year, but it has become my favorite place since.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Pretty girl. Has the shape of her head changed overall? In these particular pictures she looks less like a McNab and definitely more like a Border-thing... an totally adorable Border-thing.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Sandakat said:


> Pretty girl. Has the shape of her head changed overall? In these particular pictures she looks less like a McNab and definitely more like a Border-thing... an totally adorable Border-thing.


Thank you!

Yeah, her head shape has changed a lot over time. Less blocky and square, lots pointer, lighter and with more nose. A LOT more nose.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

I absolutely love Molly. She has grown up into such a beautiful lady! 

I would be at that lake every single day if I lived out there!

And Molly really, really reminds me of Keeper physically. His rough coat covers things, but he has that same exact build with legs to spare. Keeper is a little older, and so far the "filling out" hasn't changed his proportions at all! And at around 11 months his head when from long and pointy to being a thicker adult head. I'll bet that changes for her too. 

I'm so glad you post so many pictures here and on the Boards, she's so beautiful.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so lovely! And great pictures, it's beautiful there.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kingfisher said:


> I absolutely love Molly. She has grown up into such a beautiful lady!
> 
> I would be at that lake every single day if I lived out there!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I love keeper and it's reassuring to her she might keep her legs. I LIKE her legs (a lot). Also flattering because I think he's so gorgeous.

The picture thing... I just can' t help. She's pretty and active and fun and just... ENTHRALLS me. Don't get me wrong, I don't just view her through a view finder, but she really makes me want to capture STUFF, and I know how much regret I've had when I didn't take enough pictures of puppies growing up and just. Man I love this dog.




jade5280 said:


> She's so lovely! And great pictures, it's beautiful there.


Thanks. We are at that lake a LOT. And spring weather's my favorite. In a rush for more green but it's pretty nice now!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

chimunga said:


> ^That is awesomely impressive.


DF is being weird with showing comments again and I JUST got this. 

But yeah. She's really good at the perch and balance stuff. Plus, it's fun.


----------

